# [S] Suche INFO zu Diehl



## jabba (5 August 2010)

Suche Info zu einem System, was als Soft-SPS auf einem PC läuft und seriell an E/A Baugruppen und Panel verbunden ist.

Am Display steht "Diehl Automatisierungs System 5 V3.0"

Kennt jemand das System , und hat eventuell Kontaktdaten

Hab was in Bergisch Gladbach gefunden, aber da geht kein Telefon mehr.


----------



## marlob (5 August 2010)

Es gibt noch die Diehl-Gruppe
Evtl. gehört das jetzt dazu


----------



## marlob (5 August 2010)

Und hier noch einmal Diehl-Automation in Pulheim
http://web2.cylex.de/firma-home/diehl-automation-gmbh-1753212.html


----------



## marlob (5 August 2010)

Diehl-Automation scheint es öfter zu geben
http://www.neues-tag.de/diehl+automation+gmbh_1136026.htm


----------



## jabba (5 August 2010)

Guscheln kann ich auch, hab auch schon einige angerufen auch z.B. die Diehl Gruppe. Mein Kunde ist schon seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche, deshalb hier der Versuch ob einer direkten Kontakt oder Infos's hat.


----------



## marlob (5 August 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Guscheln kann ich auch...


Ich weiss, wollte nur meinen Beitragszähler hochschrauben
spass beiseite, einen direkten Kontakt habe ich nicht. Hätte ja sein können das du einen übersehen hast und darum habe ich die Links gepostet


----------



## jabba (5 August 2010)

Wenn ich alle Firmen mit Diehl anrufen will, hab ich aber was zu tun .

Leider hab ich noch nicht mehr Infos, die Anlage steht einige hundert km entfernt und macht nix mehr, alle Unterlagen wie Schaltpläne usw wo ein Hinweis auf die Firma stehen könnte sind verschwunden.


----------



## nade (5 August 2010)

http://www.diehlako.de/index.php?id=2305

Ok, sind mehr Hausgeräte und PV Wechselrichter... vielleicht wissen die da noch einen "ehemaligen" Firmenzweig..


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 August 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Suche Info zu einem System, was als Soft-SPS auf einem PC läuft und seriell an E/A Baugruppen und Panel verbunden ist.
> ...



Hallo,

wenn ich Soft-SPS und LogiCAD lese, denke ich an *Kirchnersoft*.

Soweit ich mich erinnere, gab es LogiCAD auch schon im DOS-
Zeitalter, also lange vor der IEC 61131.


----------



## Lars Weiß (6 August 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ich Soft-SPS und LogiCAD lese, denke ich an *Kirchnersoft*.
> 
> ...



Jupp. Den Schrott habe ich hier noch rumliegen. Mit Dongle für die Par. Schnittstelle. Freu mich schon auf den Tag wenn ich die mit dem Hammer bearbeiten darf.


----------



## jabba (6 August 2010)

@Lars  Weiß

Kanst du dich noch erinnern welche Endungen z.B. die Quellcodedatein haben ?
Ich werden übernächste Woche mal nach Holland fahren und mir die Anlage ansehen. Da ist ja ein PC mit dem Programm vorhanden, aber ich müßte als erstes einmal erkennen ob da überhaupt die Quellcodes für das Programm vorliegen, ansonsten ist mt der Anlage nix mehr zu machen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 August 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Kanst du dich noch erinnern welche Endungen z.B. die Quellcodedatein  haben ?



Hallo,

vielleicht kennt das *hier* noch jemand.


----------



## Lars Weiß (6 August 2010)

:TOOL:





jabba schrieb:


> @Lars  Weiß
> 
> Kanst du dich noch erinnern welche Endungen z.B. die Quellcodedatein haben ?
> Ich werden übernächste Woche mal nach Holland fahren und mir die Anlage ansehen. Da ist ja ein PC mit dem Programm vorhanden, aber ich müßte als erstes einmal erkennen ob da überhaupt die Quellcodes für das Programm vorliegen, ansonsten ist mt der Anlage nix mehr zu machen.



Ich schau am Montag mal nach, hab auf jeden Fall noch Projekte für logicad.


----------



## Lars Weiß (22 September 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> @Lars  Weiß
> 
> Kanst du dich noch erinnern welche Endungen z.B. die Quellcodedatein haben ?
> Ich werden übernächste Woche mal nach Holland fahren und mir die Anlage ansehen. Da ist ja ein PC mit dem Programm vorhanden, aber ich müßte als erstes einmal erkennen ob da überhaupt die Quellcodes für das Programm vorliegen, ansonsten ist mt der Anlage nix mehr zu machen.



Gibt zwei ordner für ein Projekt:


----------

